# Posible solucion al trafo de salida de las válvulas



## facur4 (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola gente del foro. Es la primera vez que hago un tema a pesar de conocer ya hace tiempo la página. Tengo una idea y quería compartirla con ustedes sobre el tema del transformador de salida de los amplificadores de audio valvulares. 
Mi idea es la siguiente. Por lo que leí en este foro y demás sitios de internet, el sonido agradable de los sistemas a válvulas se consigue principalmente en la etapa de potencia. Mucha gente pone preamplificadores valvulares para esquivar el problema del transformador a sus amplificadores transistorizados y muchos opinan que eso no ayuda a conseguir el tipico sonido. Y yo pregunto. ¿Que ocurre si hacemos un amplificador de potencia en clase A y en vez de poner el trafo de salida le colocamos una resistencia nada mas? ustedes dirán ...¿cómo sacamos el sonido?. Esa resistencia de carga podemos hacer que sea un divisor resistivo y de allí tomar una muestra de señal y enviarla a un amplificador de potencia transistorizado. Es una idea disparatada. Tenemos desperdicio de potencia en el divisor resistivo, pero logramos tomar la señal de audio con esa distorsion que nos da el sonido agradable. El requisito indispensable es que el ampli transistorizado deba ser muy lineal para que no nos arruine la distorsion de la valvula de potencia. Entonces para no desperdiciar tanta energía podemos hacer un ampli en clase A de baja potencia, digamos 5 W o un poco menos al cual le tomamos una muestra de señal en su resistencia de carga. Así nos evitamos el uso del trafo, evitamos los problemas del mismo y conseguimos el sonido distorsionado por la válvula que es agradable. La unica contra es que derrochamos energía al desperdiciar 5 W de audio en calor. Sólo quiero sus opiniones y si alguien se anima a probarlo que me diga como resulta. 






Como ven en la figura la resistencia de arriba es la de menor valor asi la señal respecto de masa es de pequeño valor. (Recordar que la fuente de alimentacion es masa para las señales de alterna)
Yo estoy por hacerlo. Ya tengo el diseño del ampli de potencia transistorizado y estoy diseñado el valvular. Espero sus opiniones, gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

linda idea.. esperá los comentarios de los expertos en válvulas antes de empezar... por ahi te dan algún truco o sugerencia útil


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

facur4 dijo:


> .....Esa resistencia de carga podemos hacer que sea un divisor resistivo y de allí tomar una muestra de señal y enviarla a un amplificador de potencia transistorizado. Es una idea disparatada. Tenemos desperdicio de potencia en el divisor resistivo, pero logramos tomar la señal de audio con esa distorsion que nos da el sonido agradable......


Idea disparatada *NO*, anti-ecológica *SI*, por el desperdicio de potencia.
Existen diseños híbridos de salida valvular clase "A" que reemplazan la resistencia por una fuente transistorizada de corriente constante y acoplan al parlante por capacitor sobre placa.

Siempre y cuando tengas "Ganas" mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mas-simple-31934/


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

Y si vas a hacer el híbrido... ¿Por qué no hacés el preamplificador con válvulas y mandás esa señal al ampli transistorizado?

No tendrías la distorsión de las válvulas de potencia, pero el "color" valvular aparecería con las del pre.

Saludos


----------



## facur4 (Abr 2, 2010)

Gracias por responder gente. En cuanto a la respuesta de Cacho tengo otro post que es lo que él dice. Si pueden responder una duda que les aclaro allí se lo agradezco.Acá se los dejo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audio-hibrido-33992/


----------

